# Scrapbooks



## candid petunia (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone here who's into scrapbooking? I've recently stumbled upon the idea and I'm really interested but I have no idea where to start. We can't go to shops easily in Saudi so I want to gather enough information before I start buying supplies. 

I was also thinking of scrapbooking my poems. Would be a really nice touch.


----------



## philistine (Jan 4, 2012)

Scrapbooking, as in in primarily photographs? I have thousands of images on my computer, and have entertained the thought of having them developed one day, sorting them into albums and then retiring them to the shelves. Alas, that'd cost me a fortune. I do, however, have an album of photographs that consist entirely of self-portraits, probably numbering in the several hundreds (yes, I am narcissistic). 

My written works, poetry included, are all rolled into scrolls in a shoebox. The typed up works are on my computer, and backed up onto disc. 

Have you considered making your own scrapbooks/photobooks? I've made several sketchbooks in the past, which could really be used for any purpose, though they're just sitting in my drawer at the moment. It's a very fun process.


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 4, 2012)

I _am _talking about making my own scrapbooks; not necessarily photographs -- journals, quotes and poetry too.

I was just hoping someone could give me an over-view, and tell me what to buy in in the initial stages for scrapbook beginners. 


sorry philistine, I think I was editing as you were posting. But I really appreciate your help.


----------



## philistine (Jan 4, 2012)

candid petunia said:


> I _am _talking about making my own scrapbooks, it's a whole craft. No idea where to start, people talk in whole different terms when talking about scrapbooks.



The ones I made were constructed from a variety of things: newspapers, old books (foreign and in my own tongue), coloured paper, crepe paper, cartridge paper, leaflets, advertisements, train tickets, coloured tape, bits of leather, pieces of transparent acetate... and a million other things. I'd start with, say, a blank piece of paper, and staple, glue and tie different pieces of ripped up paper to it, until I had one sheet which looked like the stationary equivalent of Frankenstein's Monster. After I had forty or so pieces like this, I'd hole-punch them all, and tie them together with some thick raffia, string, yarn or old bootlaces. Here's a few images of one I made in college several years ago:




The last one I made was really crazy. It included toilet paper, parts of painted canvas, sheets of metal, parts of a mirror, foil, and a myriad of other odd materials. I even made a hardback cover for it out of a Japanese publication on colour theory. That was wild.


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha it must have been fun! Appreciate the pictures, you've given me ideas.
 And what I really like is you can use almost any _junk _​for creative purposes. I've been browsing through my drawers and I've found loads of stuff already, I'm so excited, can't wait to start!


----------



## HKayG (Aug 21, 2012)

I absolutely _love_ scrapbooking. I've been doing it for nearly 3 years now. However I must say i don't make the book - i buy that as the sort of frame work.

At the moment I am making a scrapbook for my god children. Since they live quite far away I make a page everytime I visit. Their mum is looking after it at the moment but the idea is that they can go back to it when they are older. I wish i'd had something like that!

I make them after i've been on holidays too. I went with my best friend and her family on a 2 week cruise. It was just the most amazing time and I filled the whole book with photos, bits we collected throughout the holiday and decoration.

My current 'me' scrap book is basically a wedding planner. I am not lanning on getting married any time soon (it's be a bit hard - i'm single!) but I want to have it for when I eventually do get married - all the little unique ideas that I have that I may not remember in the future.

I love scrapbooking. :love_heart:


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 5, 2014)

Petunia, I haven't been able to try it... yet! But something I would like to do is called Smash Booking. It doesn't have any of the restrictive rules of Scrap Booking. Any one can do it. YouTube could give you further details on it, if you're interested, as well as ways to get started. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Silver (Sep 13, 2014)

I have always loved scrapbooking, but I'm much better if I'm doing it for someone else. Haha. That probably sounds strange, but I have made various albums for people over the years.

I have somewhat recently jumped into "Project Life", which is 'pocket scrapbooking'. Slide the photos in, and you can be done (if you want). It looks expensive on the surface - and it is if you get all the brand stuff - but you can do it for much cheaper.

It sounds like you (and some of the people who have posted here) are looking more for junk journals/smash journals/art journals. I think those can be a lot more fun and organic, so to say. I just picked up a book so I can start my first art diary...


----------

